# Itunes Bit Rate questions



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

hi, i have a bunch of CD's im ripping and i want to get the best quality out of them. I go to itunes in the advanced options in the "ripping" tab, it has a bunch of different choices on which encoder you'd like to use. i want all my music to be in mp3 format so i go to the "mp3 encoder" , 

and now heres the problem, i set the ripping bit rate to be 320kbs, if a CD i have is not recorded in 320kbs, will it effect the quality of the ripped mp3's in a negative way? is there anyway i can make a setting so that it rips at the maximum quality possible for the CD?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

No. Just use 320 so that it is the best possible.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

so even if the CD's were recorded in lets say a 192kbs bit rate it wouldn't effect them in anyway if i ripped them in a 320kbs bit rate?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

It shouldn't. You can experiment to make sure.


----------

